# Zaph's Test of the Fountek FR88-EX 3" wide-bander



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I have no did to write my review now, this says it all.

Zaph|Audio

Comments: This is without a doubt the highest performing 3" I've come across, at least on a few fronts. The motor is an underhung neodymium design and the cone is thin (and fragile) formed aluminum. The only negative is a slightly ragged top end that may take some filter work if used full range, but I'd generally recommend a cheap and small neo tweeter placed close and crossed over high. There's a lot on the positive side, like high sensitivity, a clean low end and smooth midrange response. The frame is cast with ventilation under the spider, but users will have to pay close attention to airflow behind the cone - It's even more important to chamfer the inside baffle opening and in this case likely use a thinner baffle material as well.


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

Dangit, my Peerless 830986s just came in. Hmm...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

The 830986 is still one of my Favorite small midranges, but the FR88-EX out performed it in just about every way. But for the price the 830986 can be had for now it will still hard to beat.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

I almost pulled the trigger on pair of the Peerless 2" PE specials, but this looks a bit more appetizing, if not a bit largish for my A-pillars. Maybe I'll buy both and do an A-B comparison, and the loser gets computer speaker duty.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Pics not working...


EDIT:
After checking out his page and the results graphs...damn...that looks impressive. Looks like it extends pretty flat out to 7k-8k.
http://www.zaphaudio.com/smalltest/compare.html (*Make sure you click on the link for the Fountek FR88 driver*!)



.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice looking graphs and a glowing review like that from Zaph is impressive.


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the links.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

It is a impressive little driver.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Honestly, I'm very tempted to pick up a pair of these and try dash pods. They have a modest 1.5" mounting depth which means they could be integrated into a pillars or corner pods pretty easily.

Damn, I really should pull the trigger on these...Anyone else buying/bought a set ?

The only thing that concerns me is the low efficiency and low power handling. I wonder if it would be necessary to use two drivers per side for enough output...
Thoughts ?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I would stick with one. You don't want the issues that arise from using more than one per side. In the range they'd be playing, I'm sure they can deliver decent volume and with the appropriate crossover, they should handle a reasonable amount of power.

I'm considering them too.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> Honestly, I'm very tempted to pick up a pair of these and try dash pods. They have a modest 1.5" mounting depth which means they could be integrated into a pillars or corner pods pretty easily.
> 
> Damn, I really should pull the trigger on these...Anyone else buying/bought a set ?
> 
> ...


I have a pair already, and tested them in .75 liters sealed crossed at 200hz at the lowest running on a Soundstream MC300 for 75 watts rms and they got loud enough for me as loud as the dayton and peerless units I test sometime back and this is my house.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

89grand said:


> I would stick with one. You don't want the issues that arise from using more than one per side. In the range they'd be playing, I'm sure they can deliver decent volume and with the appropriate crossover, they should handle a reasonable amount of power.
> 
> I'm considering them too.


Fair enough. Thats good enough for me. Plus when you factor in that they would be pretty much on axis and raised to the dash level...




Here-I-Come said:


> I have a pair already, and tested them in .75 liters sealed crossed at 200hz at the lowest running on a Soundstream MC300 for 75 watts rms and they got loud enough for me as loud as the dayton and peerless units I test sometime back and this is my house.




Hmm... so you recommend them then, eh? Dammit.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Bought a set this morning from Madi. Gonna be powering them from a Sundown sax4.100 and aiming them at the windshield.

*"The frame is cast with ventilation under the spider, but users will have to pay close attention to airflow behind the cone - It's even more important to chamfer the inside baffle opening and in this case likely use a thinner baffle material as well."*


Anyone have more information on mounting them in a baffle, I'm new to chamfering. I know what it is but any further details would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

KARPE said:


> Bought a set this morning from Madi. Gonna be powering them from a Sundown sax4.100 and aiming them at the windshield.
> 
> *"The frame is cast with ventilation under the spider, but users will have to pay close attention to airflow behind the cone - It's even more important to chamfer the inside baffle opening and in this case likely use a thinner baffle material as well."*
> 
> ...


DLS has some papers on hteir website that talk about it


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

KARPE said:


> Bought a set this morning from Madi. Gonna be powering them from a Sundown sax4.100 and aiming them at the windshield.
> 
> *"The frame is cast with ventilation under the spider, but users will have to pay close attention to airflow behind the cone - It's even more important to chamfer the inside baffle opening and in this case likely use a thinner baffle material as well."*
> 
> ...


All he means is that if you use a thick baffle/speaker ring to mount them to, you may end up blocking some of the rear ventilation of the driver. So routering the back inside edges and removing some of that material will help it to vent properly.
Think of it this way...if you mounted them to a stock 1/4" plastic panel, there are no issues with the venting. However, what if you used (for example) a 1" thick baffle...Well the driver is only 1.5" deep including the magnet, so chances are, you will be preventing the proper flow of air from the back of the cone.
Hopefully that makes sense


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'll be sure to make sure they breathe


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Let us know how they work out for you 

I think I'll order myself a set as well...


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

So where is the review from the guys that bought these?


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

Here-I-Come said:


> I have no did to write my review now, this says it all.
> 
> Zaph|Audio
> 
> Comments: This is without a doubt the highest performing 3" I've come across, at least on a few fronts. The motor is an underhung neodymium design and the cone is thin (and fragile) formed aluminum. The only negative is a slightly ragged top end that may take some filter work if used full range, but I'd generally recommend a cheap and small neo tweeter placed close and crossed over high. There's a lot on the positive side, like high sensitivity, a clean low end and smooth midrange response. The frame is cast with ventilation under the spider, but users will have to pay close attention to airflow behind the cone - It's even more important to chamfer the inside baffle opening and in this case likely use a thinner baffle material as well.



what did you cross them over at? how much power can they take?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

92blacktt said:


> what did you cross them over at? how much power can they take?


The quote that you copied was from Zaph|Audio . Mark (Here-I-Come) posted his feedback lower down in the post:



Here-I-Come said:


> I have a pair already, and tested them in .75 liters sealed crossed at 200hz at the lowest running on a Soundstream MC300 for 75 watts rms and they got loud enough for me as loud as the dayton and peerless units I test sometime back and this is my house.


----------

